# looking to adopt



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi everyone are there any cats on here that are looking for a new home? I'm looking for a black and white boy.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Bit more info would be helpful....Are you looking for a cat or kitten? Do you have any other pets? Where abouts in the country are you?


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not fussed either kitten or cat I currently have 2 indoor cats and I'm in Birmingham. I don't work at the moment so I have a lot of time to introduce the new cat into the household


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a look at Cats Galore - the ARC 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-and-adoption/392894-cats-kittens-available-arc.html


----------



## sammy xx (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay great thank you


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Where in Brum are you. Ive had dealings with Cramar and Wellcat sanctuaries and they are both wonderful.

Cramar is a larger set up with over 100 in their feral colony alone plus all the kitties up for rehoming and wellcat is a small set up, run from home by a wonderful lady, Pauline. These are both in south Birmingham. 

North side you have ward end cats who seem really good from what I have seen, The Arc as already mentioned, based in Wolverhampton but will re-home anywhere if everything seems in order.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

A few kittens at the ARC currently...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/396289-lots-little-kittens-arc-2.html


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was going to suggest catsgalore too, as she usually has plentyof b/w cats,and kittens


----------

